# Kernel make error: update secclass_map

## n05ph3r42

After update @world can't make new kernel:

make error:

In file included from scripts/selinux/genheaders/genheaders.c:19:

./security/selinux/include/classmap.h:245:2: error: #error New address family defined, please update secclass_map.

reported https://bugs.gentoo.org/684278

patch: https://lore.kernel.org/selinux/20190225005528.28371-1-paulo@paulo.ac/

----------

## n05ph3r42

looks like it depends on new glibc, not kernel related.

----------

